# I have a straw and I'm clutching...



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

I know this is taking clutching at straws to a new level, BUT, I'm currently 10dpt with a blasto.. AF is due by Thursday at the latest and I've tested today with an early response stick and it's negative.  Now my question is this... do you think I should forget about when AF is due (even though it's a natural cycle) and still consider myself PUPO for the next few days and let myself have a bit of hope?  OR face facts and move on NOW to prevent any further heartache when AF inevitably arrives?  Currently I've faced facts and consider it all over.

You can be honest. 

xxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Jeps

Think we are in similar situation. I firmly believe in the power of positive thinking but I know how hard it is. I have my Beta on Thurs but I did a HPT this morn and this pm and both negative. Part of you wants to go into self preservation. 

I am trying to keep positive, I think you should too.

Sending lots of love and thinking of you xx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Loripori

GOOD LUCK for Thursday!  Yes let's remain positive until proven (categorically) otherwise.
xxx


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Sending you these vibes ladies xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sending tons of vibes ladies x x  It aint over till the fat lady sings x x


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree with Mrs Nikki - keep clutching those straws because it aint over till the witch arrives! 

Keeping     for you.

PC x


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

We've all heard of false negatives from testing early so it aint over yet, keep praying for a miracle xxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Jeps - how are you? Let me know xx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi loripori, 

No news from me, still waiting for AF!  If I make it to tomorrow I'm officially 'late' but this happened with my 3rd IUI, I was late my a day and then AF arrived so I'm totally expecting the worst.

How are you doing?
xx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Got the negative result confirmed yesterday afternoon. 

Have been told I can start another fet as soon as AF arrives. Just waiting on that now as have stopped all cyclogest so just a matter of time. Am going to go for another medicated FET and if that doesnt work see if we have enough money for a fresh IVF cycle. We live in Dubai and they have just changedthe rules with frozen embryos -all a bit complicated but this looks like it will be my last fet.

Realoly hopeful for you though - keep positive you never know. Take care xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh loripori I'm really sorry. Great you can start a new cycle so soon though, I'll keep everything crossed for you! In the meantime enjoy the Dubai sunshine and relax!

Still waiting for AF by the way.
xxx


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Think it's time to let go of that straw.  Did another negative test today despite AF still not arriving (3 days late now). Then did a search online for cyclogest side effects and guess what? It can delay your period. I just didn't realise that before now.  So am having a glass of wine tonight and focusing on my beautiful DS that I'm soooo lucky to have.
xxx


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

So sorry for you hun  enjoy your glass of wine xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh Jeps I am so sorry xxx    Really disappointed for you


----------



## eternal optimist (Mar 6, 2010)

oh god, im so sorry.... was praying for a positive result for you.


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you all so much!  I really appreciate your support.  Just wish AF would come now, talk about cruel!  I've never been this late, ever!

Good luck to all of you and thanks again for your kid words and PMs they're really appreciated.

xxxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Only just read this, sorry Jeps. I am so sorry. Concentrate on how lucky you are to have your little boy. Every time I felt really down over the last few days I just went and held my daughter really close to me...

Also I drowned out alot of pain with a very cold bottle or 2 of Sauv Blanc!

Take care and I hope you get to enjoy some of DisneyLand xxx


----------

